# Hedgehog Contorting/Spasms/Humping?



## abbyy (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi, I have a 7 month old male hedgehog who did something I've never seen him do, and it worried me a little bit. He was walking around, but then stopped to stretched out his front legs and his back legs, all the way until he was laying completely flat for a split second, then got back up and began walking again. Right after that, he began doing this... weird convulsing/choking/humping thing where he was moving his butt inwards and his head towards his belly simultaneously. I wasn't sure what he was doing but he kept moving both ends inwards and repeating this movement. I attached a GIF of him doing this because I'm not really sure how to explain it... 

Please let me know if this is normal/what this is! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't worry both are completely normal  
The first action is just stretching, sometimes they yawn when they do it too ^^
~ the second action (contorting/spasm thing) is him masturbating. I was also puzzled and worried for the first couple of months when I first brought my little 5 month old hedgie at the time home but soon realised it is just boy time! It's perfectly natural and a normal thing for them to do, just leave him to it. My boy used to fall on his side afterwards as well and be still for a few seconds but now he is almost 1.5 years old he just twitches his behind a little and humps a bit then finished lol... normally does it now when im holding him in my hands! >.< :lol:


----------



## DuchessRed (May 27, 2018)

They DO that?! Oh, my goodness.


----------

